# granite countertops



## archaicruin

Has anyone here installed real granite countertops - my wife wants them and I am wondering what I might be getting into.


----------



## Spay

archaicruin said:
			
		

> Has anyone here installed real granite countertops - my wife wants them and I am wondering what I might be getting into.



We did granite countertops this summer LOOKS GOOD!!!  
Its takes couple weeks from start to finish... 
When you gonna do it make sure you got proffesionals.. not Miky Mouses... 
Othervise you gonna have pain in the *** for rest of life in your house..
Do not try to save money... good job can't be cheap.

I'm gonna give you adress of guys who did it for us...
They are located in Los angeles, CA
www.foxstoneus.com

GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## archaicruin

Thanks - will check the website out - how much did you end up paying per linear foot, if I may?


----------



## Spay

archaicruin said:
			
		

> Thanks - will check the website out - how much did you end up paying per linear foot, if I may?



Price really can be different. I have no idea how much details you have.
You can call them and find out.

Best regards.


----------



## soxcloud

My wife and I are preparing our house for sale and needed to redo the countertop in our kitchen and also puting in a tub suround and shower suround in our master bath.  I researched all the options I could come up with and really wanted granite but the cost of slab granite and the size of the two projects really was substantial.  We also looked at granite tiles but had concerns regarding the grout lines.

While researching options I ran across an article in a magazine about a company called Granite Transformations and looked them up on the internet.  Their produst is real granite material but it is combined with a polymer in thinner sheets than slab granite.  After visiting a local dealer we had them prepare a bid and ended up paying about $7,000.00 for the kitchen and master bath surfaces installed.

We are very happy with the results considering the cost was a fraction of the cost of installed slab granite, will not stain or need constant resealing as all slab and tile granite does and could be prepared and installed in a very reasonable time frame.  Our realtor believes we made an enormous increase in the value of our home for a very reasonable expense and we strongly recommend any one contemplateing granite look up Granite Transformations on the internet and check that option out.


----------



## 2pyrs

I am just finishing up a 22x24 second floor for that price.  
$7000 for counter tops WOW. That sucker must be a mile long.
I have to say it one more time $7000 dollars WOW.How much is your house selling for? 
I am looking into the cement counter top you know make your own. $7000 dollars I would not let anyone near it I would just stand back like in the next room and just look at it. I think I am at the wrong chat site I thought this was a do it yourself to save money. I have to ask -- what did you pay for your toilet and if you tell me it wipes when done I want one of those as long as it is not more then 6,999.99.   

                                  2pyrs


----------



## pqglen

You can buy 7 foot prefab slabs bullnosed with 4 inch backsplash for about $ 250 to 350 per slab. The hard part of the install is the sink. If you go with a rim mount sink its not too bad. the seams will not look as good as the pros but you can save a ton of dough


----------



## pqglen

You can buy 7 foot prefab slabs bullnosed with 4 inch backsplash for about $ 250 to 350 per slab. The hard part of the install is the sink. If you go with a rim mount sink its not too bad. the seams will not look as good as the pros but you can save a ton of dough


----------



## memann04

We have new cabinets installed in the kitchen. We want granite countertops.  Should the installer top the base cabinets with plywood before the granite is installed?  if so, should it be 3/4 inch or 1/2 inch plywood?

Thanks


----------



## inspectorD

Na...overkill with plywood in my opinion.Granite is tough stuff. If you have an overhang, bar area it may need some support .


----------



## chinastone

It will be more cheap,if you buy directly from supplier.


----------

